# Couple of my long exposure attempts



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Went to Kinghorn beach with a friend from the local photography club who kindly showed me how to take long exposure shots. These are some of my first attempts. I'm quite pleased with the way they came out. 45 seconds and 90 second exposures with ND filter mounted on tripod and remote shutter. Thanks. Ravinder


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Few more: taken at Kinghorn and Kirkcaldy, Fife.


----------



## Olly13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb pictures:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

nice shots


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

I like the first picture:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice one, I wish I could use a camera. Lol


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Great work ....


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I like that last shot Rav :thumb:

Getting closer to the water realises a much better result from the long exposure.


----------

